# Solar powered well pump



## Helgen (Jan 1, 2015)

Is there such a thing?
If so what is everyones experiences?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I know there is I can't remember the name of the company but ithey used to advertse in countryside magazene maybe sun sourse but they sold solar panels water pumps hydro electric generators 12 olt refridges n lights ect.. so keep looking that stuff is out there


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Plenty to choose from just search for solar well pump. Are you looking for a pump or a pressure tank type set up.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

There are all kinds of them. Specifics depend on your situation and what you want to spend.

http://www.solar-electric.com/wind-and-water-products/sodcwapu.html


----------



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

We have a grunfos pump in a 600ft well. It is run off of three 180 watt panels.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes. Here is where I posted about our setup.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/alternative-energy/528021-we-got-water.html

WWW


----------



## Dutchofsc (Feb 23, 2014)

Look up engineer775 on YouTube. It's the guy from practical preppers, he has a company that sells and installs solar water pumps, among other things. Other great videos and a lot to learn.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

The big question is,
Do you already have solar PV panels?

I'm off grid, between 10am and 2pm the water pump is on a timer and pressure switch,
if the tanks need water, the pump runs during 'Peak Sun' hours.
The pump will usually run about 15 minutes to fill all the tanks, then kick off.

The pump can run anytime the pressure gets low between 10am & 2pm, but after 2pm the timer cuts off the pump, you have to manually push a button for the pump to run a full cycle and fill the tanks again...
This keeps the pump from draining already low battery reserve by kicking on just before the sun comes up...

If we need water when there hasn't been reasonable sun for two or three days, I simply start the generator.
The pump can run anytime the generator is on,
And when the generator is on, the batteries get charged automatically, killing two birds with one stone...

---------

If you don't have solar panels to start with, that would be your first purchase.
The second would be storage tanks.
The pressure bladder type works easiest, but they need replaced about every 10 years,
A 'Water Tower' (gravity feed) is advisable in climates where the water storage won't freeze... I don't have that option, my tanks have to be protected from freezing...

Once you have POWER, and STORAGE, then you can work out the pump details.

-------

If I were going to buy a 'Kit' that had solar panels, I would do some research.
The panels won't be powering the pump full time, and that's wasted power potential.
I believe I would find a way to use that solar electricity when the pump wasn't running...

The 'Kit' manufacturer should have some suggestions on how to accomplish this...
If not, there are some pretty crafty people on the forum that could help you.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I've contacted these guys: http://www.sunshineworks.com/solar-water-well-pump.htm They seem very knowledgeable. Advised me on the best set-up for my need & location in central WI. I plan on a cistern filled at leisure on a signal from a level sensor. No need for batteries. Gravity feed to house & barn located about 40 ft down the hill from the well.


----------



## turbotoyz (Feb 26, 2015)

doc- said:


> I've contacted these guys: http://www.sunshineworks.com/solar-water-well-pump.htm I plan on a cistern filled at leisure on a signal from a level sensor. No need for batteries.


what kind of sensor? I've got a spring i'm developing...it's about 180 feet of vertical drop across 400 - 500 feet linear to pump back up to my water storage. i'm just doing some prototyping and piecing it together but i think i'll be using a pump with a pressure switch. curious about your level sensor with no batteries though.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Square D makes a mechanical float switch: http://www.deanbennett.com/pressure-switches.htm

In the case of a solar pump, you simply connect panels to a pump, and the pump runs when the sun shines, the purpose of the float switch is to keep the pump from running when the storage tank is full. 

Most likely, you will have to use a relay at the panels, (or pump) in your case to avoid a long run of wire capable of powering the pump. The Square D switch can be bought in normally open, or normally closed configuration.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Solar electric or solar thermal?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

doc- said:


> I've contacted these guys: http://www.sunshineworks.com/solar-water-well-pump.htm They seem very knowledgeable. Advised me on the best set-up for my need & location in central WI. I plan on a cistern filled at leisure on a signal from a level sensor. No need for batteries. Gravity feed to house & barn located about 40 ft down the hill from the well.


Small world, Advanced Power is a local company.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

turbotoyz said:


> what kind of sensor? I've got a spring i'm developing...it's about 180 feet of vertical drop across 400 - 500 feet linear to pump back up to my water storage. i'm just doing some prototyping and piecing it together but i think i'll be using a pump with a pressure switch. curious about your level sensor with no batteries though.


http://www.solarpumps.com/tank-level-controllers-and-accessories.html


----------



## stevesmitty79 (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a Simple Pump that's driven by a heavy duty 12VDC motor. It pumps from a bit over 220'. I power it from my electric golf cart which in turn is powered off a 130 watt roof mounted solar panel. Neat setup, a project I always wanted to do. I installed a 36/12 step-down inverter to run the pump motor as a plus. It was never the intent of solarizing my golf cart.

The problem with this setup is the low output of DC pumps and the high power requirement. At that depth, with either electric or hand operated, the best output I can get is 3/4 gpm. That did us just fine for the first couple of years, but since then, we've outgrown it with the expansion of the "farm" and the addition/growth of farm animals. We have rabbits, turkeys, chicken, goats, etc.

I pulled the Simple Pump recently because the well pipe broke. Thankfully, the fiberglass sucker rod was strong enough to hold almost the entire length as it broke at the second section of pipe. Before I reinstall it, I plan on installing a 2HP 230VAC pump I can run off a generator. I'm just considering my power options before I drop the whole thing into the well hole. Should be in about a week or two. God bless my neighbors who are letting me take all the water I want from them in the meantime.

So...a solar setup like I have with the handle option may be fine for low output usage, or emergency usage, but for anything else, do your homework. They are expensive and don't put out the water you think they will. Or at least that's my experience.

In retrospect, I should have installed the electric submersible first and then the Simple Pump. But, it's an experience I don't regret, now that I have that knowledge from first-hand experience.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

turbotoyz said:


> what kind of sensor? I've got a spring i'm developing...it's about 180 feet of vertical drop across 400 - 500 feet linear to pump back up to my water storage. I'm just doing some prototyping and piecing it together but i think iIll be using a pump with a pressure switch. curious about your level sensor with no batteries though.


I'm only in the talking stage now, so I don't know the exact level sensor the guys at Sunshineworks were suggesting. As I understand it, when the water level is low, it trips the switch which will run the pump- IF the sun is shining (ie-panels are producing juice). If not, pump obviously won't run until it gets power- probably not a problem unless you insist on a bath after sundown after using a lot of water that day ;-)

For your situation, have you considered a hydraulic ram pump? http://virtual.clemson.edu/groups/irrig/Equip/ram.htm They're also available commercially as well as this DIY system. Search for it and you'll come up with several videos of the set-up in action. Pretty cool and the only power source is gravity.


----------

